

Oblique Strategies: Brian Eno’s Prompts for Overcoming Creative Block - mbubb
http://www.brainpickings.org/2014/01/22/brian-eno-visual-music-oblique-strategies/

======
mbubb
It seems a mistake to see these as tarot cards or the I Ching, etc. They are a
way to short circuit paralysis due to over-thinking.

I wrote a little Python script to return a random one to stdout... too trivial
to even post.

I like the reference to Bowie's "Heros" album in particular the song "Sense of
Doubt" which is a great instrumental. I love that album and that song.

These are useful little aphorisms for when you are stuck. This article has a
little background.

~~~
tbrownaw
_I wrote a little Python script to return a random one to stdout... too
trivial to even post._

If you're not on Windows, you may be interested in the 'fortune' and 'strfile'
commands.

~~~
molloy
+1 to this. You can modify fortune's output as you see fit, and also do fun
things like fortune | cowthink -s

------
wstepp
Eno, Bowie, et al also used it during the sessions for Low and Radiohead used
it during the sessions for Kid A/Amnesiac. Its also related tangentially to
Burroughs cut-up technique. Sources are the 33 1/3 book series on Low and
Wikipedia, though I don't have links handy.

Really interesting to me. I like its paradoxical practicality. I'm sure it
could be used for many different kinds of creative endeavors. Perhaps even
software.

~~~
theoh
The Oblique Strategies cards get a mention in this cartoon about Bowie and Eno
recording Low:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FODvjYoVEi8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FODvjYoVEi8)

~~~
wstepp
I love the fact that cartoon exists.

